# Taleban battle kills UK soldier



## jameshr4 (Jun 11, 2006)

Taleban battle kills UK soldier 

British troops are stationed in the southern province of Helmand 
One British soldier has been killed and one seriously injured after a battle with the Taleban in southern Afghanistan, military sources say. 
The death is believed to be the first fatality since British troops deployed to the volatile area of Helmand province in recent months. 

It came after a US soldier was killed in a bomb blast in eastern Afghanistan. 

About 3,300 British troops are based in Helmand as part of the Nato-led peacekeeping force. 

A Ministry of Defence spokeswoman said: "It is with great regret that I can confirm that UK forces have suffered a fatality as a result of an incident in the Helmand province of Afghanistan." 

The death happened when gun fire was exchanged in Sangeen, a small town taken from Taleban control earlier this year by Afghan security forces backed by US air power. 

The injured British soldier had been taken by helicopter to the main military base in Helmand, Camp Bastion. 

Afghan sources said several Taleban soldiers were killed in the fighting. 

British Apache helicopter gunships were called in to support the troops. 

The Army's deployment to Helmand, led by 16 Air Assault Brigade, began earlier this year and was expected to be completed by June. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/5070098.stm

RIP


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Jun 12, 2006)

2 Para were reported to have been in a pitched battle with the Taliban a few days ago. And the Taliban earned some modicum of respect as they had actually come out to fight like real soldiers, and in due course they were wiped out like rats but the fact that they came out made 2 Para 'happy'. But 2 Para have always been pyschos. 

A dreadful shame about the loss though.


----------



## jameshr4 (Jun 13, 2006)

Captain Jim Philippson was killed by Taleban fighters in Afghanistan 
The first British soldier to be killed in action in the Helmand province of Afghanistan has been named as Captain Jim Philippson. 
The 29-year-old from St Albans, in Hertfordshire, served with 7 Parachute Regiment Royal Horse Artillery. 

2 Para aren't in afghanistan at the Mo its 3 Para.


----------



## Dac (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Jun 15, 2006)

Maybe 3 Para are the pyschos now then.


----------

